# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم MT-BOX  Griffen team bomb sl3

## Momo_Gsm

*05.04.2011  MTB NK 2.37 - New models supported for SL3 unlock*   What's new: 
• SL3 unlock support extended with many new models. Phone hash does not  important anymore.
• Backup and restore certificates over USB  added 
Price for unlock is 50 MT Box credits for all models.
Unlock for  all phones is supported using FBUS only. 
There is a list of all supported  models with MT Box: 
• 2690 – RM-635
• 2700c, 2700c-2 – RM-561
•  2730c-1, 2730c – RM-578
• 2730c-1b – RM-579
• 3600s – RM-352
• 3720c –  RM-518
• 3720c-2 – RM-518
• 5130, 5130c-2 – RM-495
• 5130c-2 –  RM-496
• 5228, 5230, 5232, 5233 – RM-588/593/594/625/629
• 5310 Xpress  Music – RM-303
• 5530 – RM-504
• 5630 Xpress Music – RM-431
• 5630d-1 –  RM-431
• 5730s-1 Xpress Music – RM-465
• 5800d – RM-356/428
• 6120c –  RM-243
• 6300 – RM-217
• 6303c – RM-443
• 6500c – RM-265
• 6500s-1 –  RM-240
• 6700c-1, 6700c – RM-470
• 6700s – RM-576
• 6710s navigator –  RM-491
• 6720c – RM-424
• 6730c-1 – RM-547
• 6750 Mural – RM-381
•  6760s – RM-573
• 6790s – RM-492/599
• 7210c, 7212c – RM-436
• C3-01 -  RM-640 
• C5-00 – RM-645
• C5-03 – RM-697
• C6-00 – RM-612/624
•  C6-01 – RM-601/718
• C7-00 – RM-675
• E5-00 – RM-632
• E52-1 –  RM-469
• E55-1 – RM-482
• E63 – RM-437/450
• E66 –  RM-343/345/420/494
• E71 – RM-346/347/357/407/493
• E72-1 – RM-530
•  E72-2 – RM-529
• E73 – RM-658
• N8-00 – RM-596
• N86 –  RM-484/485/486
• N97 – RM-505/506/507
• N97-4 mini – RM-555
• N97-5 –  RM-553
• X3-02 – RM-639
• X5-01 – RM-627
• X6-00 –  RM-551/559  
Note: 
Rap3v4 models to be supported during this  week. 
Download: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  اخيرا في حل خلا ص 50كريدت تمام  كما عودنا فريق الا متي بوكس اقول شكرا.

----------


## salinas

الله يعطيـــــك العــافية أخي

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## DARIFBS

تحديث مميز 
رغم مشكل الوقت حيث ان مدة الانتظار تزداد ساعة بعد اخرى

----------


## tifaa

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## hemo_1589

اااشكررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------

